# American Chestnut working



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone ever work with reclaimed American Chestnut. I know where to get some, and wondering how it is to work. 

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Norm A. of the NYWS works with all the time, but it is hard to come by now days.

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Online - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram[/url

Built of recycled chestnut barn timber ▼
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?802
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?806
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0008
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?9902
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0203
-----




====



KUMZUM said:


> Anyone ever work with reclaimed American Chestnut. I know where to get some, and wondering how it is to work.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Norm A. of the NYWS works with all the time, but it is hard to come by now days.
> 
> ...


----------

